# Gears on rototiller



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

I have an old front tine rototiller that I think the gears are shot on it. It has a B & S engine, 5 hp. Sorry, I don't have the model # at this time. It will move fine on open grass but when I go to use it in the garden it stops and won't till. If it is the gears is it worth while or can they be changed or repaired?


----------



## Slime (Aug 1, 2007)

Is it belt drive or direct? Could it be that the belt is slipping under load?


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm not sure which it is right now. The Model # is 92982, Type 1182 or 1122, code 78013002 if that's any help. I tried Googling to find more info but didn't come up with anything.


----------



## Slime (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm no expert, but there are a few things you can check. First, if it is belt driven, you should be able to see a pulley on the power end (bottom) of the crankshaft with a belt going to a pulley on the tyne transmission. If the engine is sitting directly on top, there will be a clutch, that when you engage tines, slips over a cup right above gearbox. Make sure the engage lever is working properly. You may also have a sheard pully or clutch key, or the tynes themselves may have a shear pin that has sheared.


----------



## Slime (Aug 1, 2007)

If it is belt driven, it may be a horizontal crankshaft engine, which would mean the drive pulley would be on the side of the engine (see previous reply).


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks again. I'll have a closer look at it this weekend and maybe post a couple pictures to give you a better idea if I can't figure it out.


----------

